# Weekly 2x2 OH Comps [Week 13] (January 13th-19th)



## LukasCubes (Sep 16, 2020)

* THANKS GUYS! The Comp has been going on for OVER 3 and a half months!*

Please dont scream at me or this but I do not think there is a SINGLE COMP dedicated to 2x2 OH. So.... yeah. Every Tuesday between around 10AM EST, I refresh this comp to have the new week in it.

Rules: Down Below.
1. May ONLY use 1 hand for solves (its 2x2 OH)
2. You are not allowed to to the solves twice.
3. Have fun doing the solves.
4. Scrambles generated by cstimer.net
5. ONLY reply your solve times, personal goal, and Ao12
6. No Cheating
7. Once your done, your best Ao12 out of all the weeks this is alive will be on the graduates part of the page.
8. This isn't like most "race to sub-X" threads. You ONLY have to participate in 1 round to become a graduate.

Here are scrambles (White Top and Green Front) For Week 13
1. R2 F R2 U' F U' R2 F' R'
2. U' R' F R' F2 R2 F' U' R'
3. F R F R' U2 R U2 F2 R
4. R' F2 R F2 R' U R U' R2
5. U F' U2 R2 F' R F' R F'
6. R U' F R2 F U2 F' R U2
7. U F U' F' R' F2 U2 R F'
8. R' F' U' R2 F R' F' U' F2
9. R F' U' F2 R2 U R' F R' U'
10. R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U'
11. R' U2 R' F2 U2 F R2 U' F'
12. F2 U F' U' R' F U' F' R2

*NO CHEATING*
have fun ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

If this thread get buried before you want to do the comp, please check my status and it will garunteed be there.

Graduation Wall

Sub-7
@ProStar (6.45) [Week 13] {Comp Record Average}
@Micah Morrison (6.796) [Week 1] 

Sub-8
@DNF_Cuber (7.69) [Week 10]

Sub-9
@LukasCubes (8.836) [Week 5]

Sub-10
@Brayden_Speedcuber (9.16) [Week 2]
@Triangles_are_cubers (9.72) [Week 4] {Comp Record Single 3.59 solve #7}

Sub-20
@nicholas the cuber (16.889) [Week 4]


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 16, 2020)

Week 1 GOAL: sub-20
1. (9.152)
2. 12.986
3. 10.889
4. 13.582
5. 12.072
6. (18.206)
7. 16.716
8. 10.943
9. 10.661
10. 12.165
11. 9.283
12. 17.339
Ao12: 12.664
Comments: I am suprised that I beat my goal let alone DEMOLISH it.


----------



## Zubin Park (Sep 16, 2020)

Uh I'm going for sub-3.5 idk prob gonna edit this and get some 2's lol
Edit: Not worth it for me to solve it OH


----------



## Zubin Park (Sep 16, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> this may sound stupid, but this is 2x2 OH and not normal 2x2.


Yeah I know I did a couple 2x2 OH and I'm averaging about 4


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 16, 2020)

Goal: Sub 7 ig
Method: Ortega/CLL
Cube: MGC2 Elite

avg of 12: 6.796 (1/3)

Time List:
5.500, 6.370, (9.410), 5.420, 7.530, 8.030, 7.480, 6.650, (4.360), 7.520, 7.580, 5.880


----------



## Zubin Park (Sep 16, 2020)

Nah I'll just compete in @Mike Hughey weekly comp. Chance for some giftcards too


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Graduates or something
> 
> Sub-7
> Micah Morrison (6.796) [Week 1]
> ...


In "Race to Sub-X" threads, you have to meet your goal 3 rounds in a row to graduate.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 18, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> this is my comp so im not requiring this


While you were inactive, we made a rule set that all Race to Sub-X threads have to follow, which includes meeting your goal 3 rounds straight.


----------



## Zubin Park (Sep 18, 2020)

Kid, just follow the rules


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 23, 2020)

Week 2 GOAL: Sub-15
1. 13.025
2. 10.911
3. 13.170
4. 9.357
5. 8.952
6. 11.747
7. 10.306
8. (13.599)
9. 12.551
10. (5.417) PB2
11. 10.350
12. 10.702
Ao12: 11.107
Comments: I set the goal for sub-15 instead of 20 so I actually have a challenge. Still tho, I beat it bad. Its also a little more consistant tho. 9-18 on week 1 and 5-13 this week. Maybe next week ima stay at sub-15 (not going for sub 12). I only had time to practice this morning so ima practice 2x2 and OH ALOT more this week.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 23, 2020)

If you are going to continue with this thread, you should make that someone graduates and least when they complete their goal 2 times, because like that someone would need to be more consistent with their times.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 23, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> If you are going to continue with this thread, you should make that someone graduates and least when they complete their goal 2 times, because like that someone would need to be more consistent with their times.


i complete my goal twice but im not changing anything


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 23, 2020)

Goal: Sub-10
Average: 9.16

Time List:
1. 13.79 U F' R' F2 R F2 U' R U 
2. 10.15 F U F' R' U R' U2 R F2 
3. 7.84 F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' F U2 
4. 5.42 R F2 U F' U R2 F' R' U' 
5. (14.88) F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 
6. 5.96 U' F' U2 R U' F R2 U F2 
7. 13.04 F' U2 F' U R' F' U F R2 F2 
8. 12.81 R F R' F2 R U' R U' R' F 
9. (5.04) R' F2 U' R U2 F' R2 F' U' 
10. 5.04 R' F2 U' R U2 F' R2 F' U' 
11. 11.94 R2 F U F U2 F R2 U' R' 
12. 5.64 R2 U2 R F2 U' R U2 F U' F'
Why is this really difficult?


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 30, 2020)

Week 3 GOAL: Sub-15
1. 9.319
2. 12.241
3. (13.414)
4. 9.105
5. 11.445
6. 12.298
7. 12.098
8. 8.715
9. 13.227
10. (8.463)
11. 13.351
12. 10.910
Ao12: 11.271
Comment: Yet again I beat my goal. Not my PB but I'll take it.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

Week 4 GOAL: Sub-12
1. 13.480
2. 10.012
3. (14.343)
4. 7.441
5. 10.376
6. 8.626
7. 10.204
8. (7.216)
9. 13.315
10. 9.361
11. 12.904
12. 9.420
Ao12: 10.514
Commnet: When my goal was sub-15, I beat sub-12 twice in a row so that is my new goal. Sub-12.


----------



## highnickk (Oct 8, 2020)

Week 4, Goal. Get an average
1. 21.442 
2. 16.901 
3. 14.753
4. 14.776+ 
5. 19.848 
6. 14.432 
7. 19.566 
8. 22.681 
9. 15.575 
10. 14.710
11. 16.347 
12. 14.967

Average: 16.889


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 9, 2020)

Week 4 Goal: Sub 15
ao12: 9.72
Time List:
1. 8.80 
2. 9.25 
3. 8.44 
4. (15.35) 
5. 11.36 
6. 8.93 
7. (3.59) lucky as hell
8. 13.62
9. 6.67 
10. 9.13
11. 11.37
12. 9.60
i can send you a recon of 7. if you want
I did too well


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 14, 2020)

1. 5.802
2. 8.992
3. 10.648
4. 8.917
5. 9.502
6. 7.499
7. 8.263
8. 11.628
9. 8.604
10. (4.488) [PB SINGLE YAY]
11. (12.073)
12. 8.504
Ao12: 8.836
Comment: Most inconsistent and lucky average ever.

Weird average


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 21, 2020)

Goal for week 6: Sub-12
1. 8.428
2. 13.043
3. 13.407
4. 14.976
5. (31.286) [Bad first layer, Wrong CLL, Wrong CLL again, Y perm]
6. 11.461
7. 8.719
8. 9.439 
9. (7.537)
10. 13.087
11. 10.015
12. 8.112
Ao12: 11.069
Comment: Overall the scrambles were not that good. I even had a 31 in one of my solves.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 28, 2020)

Goal for week 7: Sub-12
1. 11.007
2. (20.852) (Just plain stupid. 597 lockups and bad cases for everything)
3. 10.967
4. 10.894
5. 9.788
6. (4.756)
7. 7.938
8. 7.433
9. 9.544
10. 11.679
11. 11.016
12. 8.241
Ao12: 9.851
Comment: Sub-10 but I am not ready for sub-10 goals yet. I still don't know how I got a sub-10 average with a 20 in it.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 4, 2020)

Week 8 Goal: Sub-15
1. 10.435
2. 16.441
3. 14.052
4. 12.276
5. 10.317
6. 10.641
7. 13.360
8. 12.338
9. (7.155)
10. 11.405
11. 10.193
12. (19.143)
Ao12: 12.146
Comment: I am kinda rusty so thats why i went sub-15 and not the normal sub-12


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 11, 2020)

Week 9 Goal: Sub-12
1. 12.168 
2. 9.480 
3. 10.638 
4. 9.139 
5. 11.276 
6. (8.812) 
7. 11.514 
8. 12.581 
9. (12.670) 
10. 11.714 
11. 11.346 
12. 10.391 
Ao12: 11.025
Comment: I'm back


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 12, 2020)

lol this thread is dead. You’re the only one that’s done the comp for the past 4 or 5 weeks


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 18, 2020)

Goal for week 10: sub-12
1. 14.236 
2. 10.647 
3. 13.492 
4. 9.861 
5. 12.068 
6. 7.538 
7. 7.273 
8. 14.495 
9. (34.783) [Wrong CLL, Wrong CLL again, And wrong Ortega thing]
10. 12.943 
11. (5.903) 
12. 10.709 
Ao12: 11.326
Commment: I don;t kow how I got a sub-12 Ao12 with a 34 in it.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 19, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Comment: I don't know how I got a sub-12 Ao12 with a 34 in it.



You didn't. Ao12 and ao5 calculations remove the best and worst solves from the list before tallying the remaining 10 or 3 respectively. For larger averages the standard is to remove the 10% most outlying solves. For example, I just checked my most recent ao50 in qqtimer and 3 good, 2 bad solves were removed from the count as they were the furthest from the mean/median (whichever qqtimer does, I didn't feel like working that out).


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 20, 2020)

Can I do 2x2 OHBLD instead of 2x2 OH?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 20, 2020)

Can you post the scrambles?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 20, 2020)

Goal: sub 8(1/3)
1. (6.50) F' U2 F R F2 U' R2 F2 U
2. 7.99 R' U' F' U R' U R U2 F2
3. 8.76 U R2 U R' F' R F R' U2 F'
4. 7.63 R2 U' R2 U' F' R F' U' F'
5. 8.96 F U' R U R' F2 R' F R2
6. 6.65 F' R2 F2 R' U' F R' F' U2
7. 6.53 R U R2 U F' U F R2 U'
8. 7.53 F U2 R' U F U' R F U2
9. 7.29 R2 U F' U R2 U' R' U2 R'
10. (10.08) R F' U R' U R' U F2 U' F'
11. 8.73 R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R F2 R2
12. 6.84 R F' U F U2 F2 R F' U'

ao12=7.69
Comments: really easy, prob not gonna compete again.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 26, 2020)

Goal: Sub-15
1. 9.614 
2. 13.918 
3. 11.412 
4. 8.129 
5. 9.736 
6. 13.246 
7. 10.787 
8. 23.100 
9. 11.266 
10. 14.987 
11. (26.250) 
12. 11.432 
13. 10.293 
14. (4.024) 
15. 10.227 
16. 8.406 
17. 15.789 
18. 15.323 
19. (27.877) 
20. (6.775) 
21. 18.386 
22. 13.658 
23. 14.606 
24. 10.591 
25. 9.358 
Ao25: 12.584
Comment: I had barely any time to cube but i was active on here. I was at a hotel (not at home) and I done a bunch of stuff while I was gone. This will continue until Saturday when by the evening, stuff will be back to normal and I get to continue my normal routine or whatever which includes quest to learn full ZBLL. I havent refreshed it since last week because of thanksgiving week stuff lol.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

Goal for week 12: Sub-12
1. (6.377)
2. 10.945
3. 10.365
4. 6.538
5. 11.991
6. 12.066
7. 8.314
8. (14.134)
9. 9.336
10. 10.054
11. 11.634
12. 8.692
Ao12: 9.994
Comment: This was way to clost to not being a sub-10


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2021)

So is it a comp or a Sub-X thread?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 11, 2021)

ProStar said:


> So is it a comp or a Sub-X thread?


it is basically a sub x thread but it violates some rule so it is called a "Comp"


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 12, 2021)

ProStar said:


> So is it a comp or a Sub-X thread?


Look at posts 7, 8, 9, 11, and 12. He originally called it a Sub-X thread, but I told him that we came up with a set of rules, and he made some lame excuse that this was the same, but then multiple people had told him he was wrong, so he changed the name and still continues this thread despite only 5 people (besides him) having competed in it.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 12, 2021)

ProStar said:


> So is it a comp or a Sub-X thread?





DNF_Cuber said:


> it is basically a sub x thread but it violates some rule so it is called a "Comp"


This is not a sub-X thread. If you compete, you immediatly make the wall of graduation or whatever


BenChristman1 said:


> Look at posts 7, 8, 9, 11, and 12. He originally called it a Sub-X thread, but I told him that we came up with a set of rules, and he made some lame excuse that this was the same, but then multiple people had told him he was wrong, so he changed the name and still continues this thread despite only 5 people (besides him) having competed in it.


I cant find a better way to explain it, yep that is exactly what happened


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 13, 2021)

Goals for week 13: Sub-12
1. 24.246
2. 19.004
3. 16.997
4. 9.241
5. 21.377
6. 14.643
7. (33.239)
8. 9.375
9. (7.549) 
10. 10.863
11. 15.446
12. 10.048
Ao12: 15.124
Comment: This is disgusting. it it werent for thse times towards the end, this would have been a 21 average or something.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 13, 2021)

Alright ig I'll try this

Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-13
avg of 12: 6.45

Time List:
1. 5.74 R2 F R2 U' F U' R2 F' R' 
2. 6.43 U' R' F R' F2 R2 F' U' R' 
3. 7.57 F R F R' U2 R U2 F2 R 
4. (8.08) R' F2 R F2 R' U R U' R2 
5. 5.94 U F' U2 R2 F' R F' R F' 
6. 4.69 R U' F R2 F U2 F' R U2 
7. 6.34 U F U' F' R' F2 U2 R F' 
8. 6.40 R' F' U' R2 F R' F' U' F2 
9. (4.38) R F' U' F2 R2 U R' F R' U' 
10. 7.72 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 U' 
11. 7.53 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F R2 U' F' 
12. 6.09 F2 U F' U' R' F U' F' R2


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Jan 17, 2021)

competition single record holder coming through
Generated By csTimer on 2021-01-17
avg of 12: 9.93

Time List:
1. 16.11 F L' B' L D2 F2 U L2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 U R 
2. (33.09) L2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B D' U' F L' B2 L2 B' D R 
3. 10.41 D R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 L D' R' D' L2 F R' F L2 U2 
4. 7.41 L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L D2 R D2 L2 D U2 B' D2 L' U L2 R2 
5. (5.18) D R' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U' L' R' F L B D' L B2 
6. 5.53 F B2 R' D' L' B R2 B' R B2 R2 L2 B U2 D2 B D2 R2 F' R2 L2 
7. 12.82 D2 F' L2 R2 B D2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F U R2 B' D2 L' B2 U F2 R2 
8. 5.81 R D' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U L U R B D' L2 F' U2 R' 
9. 6.29 L2 U' R2 D2 F' D2 R D L U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D' 
10. 12.70 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B' L' B D' L' F' U2 L 
11. 10.45 R D2 L D2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R U2 F U R D' B U L' F2 D2 
12. 11.75 B2 D B2 L2 B D2 L2 B' L2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 L' U2 F2 D' B D2 U2

overall: trash average


----------

